# Electronics is there a limit ?



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

somedays i think i just deserve a good catch ,but do i ? i put in my time and then some what would i do with out electronics the vex the eagle, gps toys of the times for men with cash . i dont want to fish without one anymore, is this wrong? do i need to know what time a fish craps im 45 and didnt have any when i was 21 and loved to fish just as much but didnt catch neer the limits. am i screwing mother nature , are you ? does anyone ever feel guilty when some guy says i caught a small crappie today and you just put 50 in your boat with electronics in three ohours next to him, skill ?. it cant always be about numbers i dont know. what do you guys think?


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a boat, GPS, fish finder and all kinds of other gear. Don't even get me started on the tacklebox. Anyway, fishing is what I like to do. I would still fish if all I could use was a cane pole. I spend lots of money on my favorite hobby...but just because you have the gear doesn't mean you'll catch fish. Sure, it can help...but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

well I:M like most have all the toys ,and some extra;s BUT I go to have fun ,a good catch is a bonus, I still have fun when the fish win.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

There is alot to be said about a Radio, Cel Phone, and GPS in an emergency.
Also electronic weather information is critical.
Ever been stuck all night out in Erie because you were a little lost and didn't want to crash into something. ?
Better motors, better batteries, better boats.
Kudos for technology.

This might sound para-normal but I think the fish are getting smarter too and are figuring out what is going on up there.
...


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I see both sides of the fence here. Me and my 1 buddy have always went to relax first, fish 2nd. We carry big comfortable folding chairs, a cooler full of pop, rod holders and find a piece of shade to relax watch the bobbers float and talk about life. I don't think we will ever change. Sometimes we catch fish and sometimes we don't but its always an enjoyable trip with a life long friend. I took him out on my boat last year when I first got it and after a day of running crank baits and diffrent casting techniques he told me I can keep my boat at home next trip. We cought more fish but it wasn't the same I agreed with him and havent been out with him on the boat again. 

Now don't get me wrong.. I love my boat. Im getting a new finder this year. Also getting a lot of trolling gear. I love reading the reports. Flying from 1 spot to another untill I find fish. Once I find em tuning my technique to find bigger fish. Its a rush to say the least. I quess it just depends on what you goto the lake looking for, sometimes a good shade tree and silence is hard to beat. I also agree with reel, if technoloigy can keep the guys out on the big pond safer and bring them home to there familys im all for it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i fish erie to catch fish, it cost me too much to take a trip to erie and come home empty. i will use everything available to me to catch my limit (gps, sonar, reports, etc). if i want to just relax, i grab a couple dozen crawlers, the lanters and go to skeeters causeway and spend the nite catfishing. 

bottom line, to each his own


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Everybody has a different idea of what relaxation is. And, the folks who post on here are not your average fisherpersons in the skill department (I say that in a good way of course  ). Some folks are happy with a couple Bluegills, some like more action, which there is nothing wrong with as long as you don't exceed the limit. I talk with folks who are coming off the lake when we come back to the dock, and it amazes me of the large number of folks who catch NOTHING, or 1-2 fish, while we weren't able to keep our rods in the water because of all the fish out there. I also talk to a lot of folks who tell me they don't fish because _it's boring_, just sitting there waiting for something to come by. I personally don't feel it necessary to load the box every trip. But, I also like to keep my friends and kids excited about the prospect of good chances of success when we do head out to the lake. If you don't keep enough people interested in the sport, you could quickly be overrun by the PETA/anti types. And that would be bad for the fishermen/women *and *the fish.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i fish erie to catch fish, it cost me too much to take a trip to erie and come home empty. i will use everything available to me to catch my limit (gps, sonar, reports, etc). if i want to just relax, i grab a couple dozen crawlers, the lanters and go to skeeters causeway and spend the nite catfishing.
> 
> bottom line, to each his own


The Polish Shad

Just to let you know, I seen a large stock of those at a Gander Mtn store in Saginaw last week. Just in case you need a couple more!!

To stay in the spirit of the thread, a couple years ago I loaded up my jon boat and headed to Salt Fork to fish for saugeyes in the Cabin Bay area. When I got everything ready to go I realized in my haste to get going I forgot my battery. I rowed out and fished points, caught saugeye, crappies and bass. When in doubt and without electronics I'll fish points. Of course I understand Erie is a totally different situation but I don't get there often.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

in the safety aspect, electronics are a must, as far as electronics go for fishing, well i dont own a boat, so im limited to fishing from the bank unless my buddy wants to take his boat out, it doesnt have all the fancy doodads but it gets us on the water and we still catch fish even at CC, electronics in my mind make it easier to find the fish that doesnt mean your going to catch those fish, without some skill and luck and those fish being hungry your electronics arnt going to help you much unless you have those things on your side, i feel anyone can go out and use electronics to catch fish, but to me its a little bit more gratifying going out and not using all the fancy electronics and catching fish and if i dont, o well its time well spent doing what i love to do which is fish...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Even though I'm addicted to Erie and some of the high tech ways used to catch walleyes I still thoroughly enjoy fishing the strip pits in S. Ohio for bass or jigging in tail races for saugeyes. I just don't do it as often now.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

reeldirty1 said:


> ... im 45 and didnt have any when i was 21 and loved to fish just as much but didnt catch neer the limits. am i screwing mother nature , are you ?


I think many of us could draw the same comparison to when we were 21. Back then I was just happy to finally have my own boat and to be able to find my own spots...separate from my dad's.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

When I started fishing, all I had was a ship to shore radio and a flasher depth sounder. I was taught at an early age to use charts, dividers, speedometer, wrist watch and a good compass. I carried large laundry detergent jugs painted orange to mark a spot. A lot has changed over the years, all for the better I guess. I wouldn't trade what I learned back in them days for the most expensive pieces of today's equipment. The one thing that hasn't changed is I am still catching fish. The most important tool than, and still is today, is your mind and your imagination.

Just ramblings from an old fart.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

fishingguy said:


> When I started fishing, all I had was a ship to shore radio and a flasher depth sounder. I was taught at an early age to use charts, dividers, speedometer, wrist watch and a good compass. I carried large laundry detergent jugs painted orange to mark a spot. A lot has changed over the years, all for the better I guess. I wouldn't trade what I learned back in them days for the most expensive pieces of today's equipment. The one thing that hasn't changed is I am still catching fish. The most important tool than, and still is today, is your mind and your imagination.
> 
> Just ramblings from an old fart.


*AGREED, good compass skills are a must, those fine electronics can go OUT.*


----------

